# QUelques questions avant l'achat d'un iPad Air



## Eric999be (20 Novembre 2013)

Me suis finalement décidé d'acheter un iPad Air mais il me reste encore quelques questions ...

* La capacité de Pad j'ai lu partout que le 32 GO était le stricte minimum à conseiller. Perso je pense mettre une dizaine de jeux + plusieurs programmes (probablement bcp plus qu'une dizaine) + suite iWork & iLife + quelques GO de photos + musique je pense utiliser du streaming + radio internet + une ou deux saison d'une ou l'autre série que je suis + 2-3 films et avec ca quelques GO de BD, revues et livres. Quel quantité me conseillez vous ?

* A ce qui parait il n'y a pratiquement pas de programmes gratuits de qualité sur l'Appstore....

* Sait on facilement synchroniser son iPad avec son Mac en Wifi ?

* Le fait de ne savoir lire des sites avec du Flash es ce aujourd'hui encore pénalisant ? 

* Y a il de bons programmes pour lire des BD téléchargés en "bulle par bulle" ? Un peu comme j'ai pu voir sur des vidéos de présentation de Dark Horse et Marvel ?

* Quel est la liseuse de vidéo multistandard de choix sur l'iPad ? VLC ? 

* Puis je facilement commander mon iMac depuis mon iPad ? Pour transférer des fichiers dessus sans devoir quitter mon fauteuil ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réactions....


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
vue ce que tu veut mettre prend le 128go
moi le 31 me suffit
comme liseuse, j'ais vlc 8player qui est trés bien
 si tu a une freebox V6 il te faut compagnon
la tu es équipé
l'IPAD AIR ET EXTRA je ne regrette vraiment pas mon achat


----------



## Eric999be (21 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réaction.

Reste plus qu'a en trouver un .... ;-)


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

Eric999be a dit:


> Merci pour ta réaction.
> 
> Reste plus qu'a en trouver un .... ;-)



achéte le sur APPLE pas chez des marchands de machine a laver


----------



## Eric999be (21 Novembre 2013)

Je veux l'acheter chez un marchand qui offre une facilité de paiement 10x sans frais.

Il y en a deux qui font cette promo dans ma région, mais aucun d'eux n'as le 128GO de stock.

Commandé mais pas de prévision de livraison !


----------



## cillab (21 Novembre 2013)

Eric999be a dit:


> Je veux l'acheter chez un marchand qui offre une facilité de paiement 10x sans frais.
> 
> Il y en a deux qui font cette promo dans ma région, mais aucun d'eux n'as le 128GO de stock.
> 
> Commandé mais pas de prévision de livraison !




Bonjour,

Vous pouvez téléphoner à Apple qui fait des facilités de paiement et si je me souviens bien par l'intermédiaire de la Sté de crédit Sofinco.

A vous de voir le montant des frais et si cela n'est pas plus intéressant auprès de votre banque

cordialement Mme CILLAB (trésorière lol)


----------

